# Quail?!?



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well as much as I hate living down here in HELL now with no ducks or geese to be found......There is at least one saving grace for me....Quail!

I have never in my life seen so many quail. I ran out this afternoon with my son for a quick look and found the birds. The first covey we jumped was only 20 or so birds but covey #2 was close to 200 birds. Now I can see why there is a 10 bird limit on them here. Covey #3 about the same as covey #2 :shock: It was just crazy. Looks like I know what I will be doing down here when I can't run back home to pound honkers.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! Where is Hell located HH?

Nice job on the tasty birds BTW


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax southern stinking Nevada  

But I have a good stable job so I should shut up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man, now I understand the frown! My wife is from St George and whenever I head down South, I want to cry because I cant find a dern thing to hunt.

BUT the job is a definite plus. So I guess its not all bad.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Bax have you tried leaving town? There are plenty of places to hunt just minutes from St. George.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jesse, how many of those were banded? :mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Jesse, how many of those were banded? :mrgreen:


If that happens I will just stop hun...... :O•-:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bag of Gambles. I feel your pain. Last year the company I work for sent me to Vegas for 7 months, what a filthy piece of crap city that is. More bums, whores and F-up people then you can shake a stick at. Fortunently it was the spring and summer months and I was back north for hunting season. I think I would rather kill myself then live in Vegas. Good luck to you, I really feel for ya.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

nice job there hamernhonker on them quial.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Nice bag of Gambles. I feel your pain. Last year the company I work for sent me to Vegas for 7 months, what a filthy piece of crap city that is. More bums, whores and F-up people then you can shake a stick at. Fortunently it was the spring and summer months and I was back north for hunting season. I think I would rather kill myself then live in Vegas. Good luck to you, I really feel for ya.


Thank heavens I am outside of Vegas. I am with you if I lived in that hole I truly would be in HELL. I do everything I can to avoid going there but I have had to venture in once since I have been here but I am afraid it won't be my last  Thank heavens home is only two hours away


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you originally from Cedar City HH?


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like a ton fun!! i'm jealous! haha


----------

